# Five (Better) Reasons to Date a Female Mountain Biker



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

5 Reasons to Date a Female Mountain Biker | From Singletracks.com | Unofficial Networks

A friend just sent this to me and while I have a good sense of humor, I found THOSE reasons for dating a female mountain biker quite insulting. I'm sure we could all come up with five BETTER reasons for dating a female mountain biker. Ladies? :thumbsup:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

1) We're not afraid to get dirty!


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

That is so disgusting....so ashamed that this is out there....can't believe there is so much ignorance still in this world....


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

ladljon said:


> That is so disgusting....so ashamed that this is out there....can't believe there is so much ignorance still in this world....


I know - it's pretty sad how much women are objectified in this sport. I have a very good sense of humor, but this was too much. That's why I thought we could come up with much better reasons.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah that's pretty awful. I think they were maybe trying to be funny but totally missed the mark. It's so bad it's almost like they were trying to be insulting.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

2) We will worship the dirt you walk on.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Oooh, that's a GOOD one!


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

How about just "You like mountain bikes. We like mountain bikes. Common interests are good."? Or is that too simple?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ simple, to the point, and as it should be


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

I read that this morning and cringed... fartoomuch entendre - and it wasn't even that funny. So here are some better ones.

1) she will never get upset that you are going for a ride with your mates - because in all likelihood shes going for a ride with hers (sometimes even with you and yours!) If she does ride with you and your mates, depending on how often your mates ride, she will probably kick their arses. Your mates will be extremely impressed.

2) christmas, birthdays and special occasions are completely catered for by choosing from a huge selection of parts, bling, riding gear - this goes for both sexes. Holidays are pretty much sorted too, as you will now need to factor in taking the bikes everywhere you go. 

3) We are not afraid to get muddy, dirty, break nails, pick gravel out of our grazes and laugh at you when you do the same. We can also drive the 4x4 to the hospital when you break your fingers. We don't care that we are covered in mud.

4) If we are of similar height - we would be happy to go halvsies on that sweet blingy DH bike that will only get used once a month, as long as we take turns shuttling.

5) finally - quite a few of us get frisky from sustained bouts of exercise - pair that in with remote rides, spectacular scenery and no-one else around... well... sex in the rainforest is always fun


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Asterope said:


> 1) she will never get upset that you are going for a ride with your mates - because in all likelihood shes going for a ride with hers (sometimes even with you and yours!)


:thumbsup: Lower rolling resistance is always a good thing.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

So are girls looking to justify dating girls here?


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> :thumbsup: Lower rolling resistance is always a good thing.


Anti riding sentiment in marriage = Rolling resistance .... True


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

She'll probably never give you grief for buying more bike stuff and more than likely encourages it (especially if it means she's getting more bike stuff, too).


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Ugh, gross. 

What about reasons that have to do with character, not sex? IDK, we probably know a thing or two about hard work, dedication, perseverance...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Those reasons are pretty lame including the choice of pic for the article, 

Looks like she`s carrying the bike to the tanning salon


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

It's kind of weird because I read the singletracks blog, and this chick usually writes pretty decent articles and reviews. I laughed when I read this, but was disappointed for sure - blech.  It could have been taken in a much better direction...

Singletracks has actually removed the original article from the blog and put an apology in its place:

5 Reasons to Date a Female Mountain Biker | Singletracks Mountain Bike Blog



> "From the publisher: I want to apologize to any of our readers who were offended by this article and assure you that we will more carefully consider the articles we publish going forward. While we won't shy away from publishing controversial articles, potentially offensive or age-inappropriate material has no place on Singletracks.com. With humor pieces such as this one, there is a fine line between being funny and offensive to certain readers and in this case-based on feedback from readers, friends, and family-that line was crossed. For that, we apologize.
> 
> To make sure this doesn't happen again we plan to get additional feedback from a diverse group of Singletracks team members before running certain types of articles. As the publisher, I take full responsibility and am accountable for making sure this doesn't happen again.
> 
> ...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was very surprised it was originally posted in Singletracks, too. I have a good sense of humor, but that was just over the top. The article I posted was forwarded to me by a friend, so I never did see it posted in Singletracks. I'm glad they pulled the article and apologized - thanks for letting us know that, stacers.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

1. Because she'll have more or less the same insane perspective about how much one needs to spend on their mountain bike.

2. Because she won't get some lame roadie jersey for your birthday from a girlfriend who has no clue what to get you.

3. Because chances are she'll teach you a thing or two about how to shred--and you need it.

That article was revolting, and yet so unsurprising.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:idea: She can fix your flat if you don't know how.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> :idea: She can fix your flat if you don't know how.


Or service your fork....

Sorry, but it's a true statement- I've got mechanic duties in my household!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

This person writes regularly? Maybe she ought to work on her proofreading-- a rare "bread"? "Creeks" and moans? Jeez. 

And yes, I AM one of the grammar police


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

kinsler said:


> Or service your fork....
> 
> Sorry, but it's a true statement- I've got mechanic duties in my household!


Fork servicing rep!


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Ditto. Gym repair by day, bike mechanic by night.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm surprised the link in the OP is still working. Yep, pretty vile. And I don't think most of us are looking to date girls either, not that it matters. Certainly there are more fun ways to create a similar list that doesn't read like it came off the Interbike Hotties page. Of course you gals have it handled. 


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

formica said:


> I'm surprised the link in the OP is still working. Yep, pretty vile. And I don't think most of us are looking to date girls either, not that it matters. Certainly there are more fun ways to create a similar list that doesn't read like it came off the Interbike Hotties page. Of course you gals have it handled.
> 
> Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


I am so glad you posted formica. The article was stupid and I thought a stupid comment might derail the thread before it got going. You were right with your comments.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ridnparadise said:


> I am so glad you posted formica. The article was stupid and I thought a stupid comment might derail the thread before it got going. You were right with your comments.


Very poorly written, unthoughtful and degrading article, but I knew we could put a positive spin on it. Nice job, everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you have to ask...you won't be dating one!


----------



## imoir (Dec 17, 2014)

I just wrote about this and easily came up with 15 reasons to date a woman mountain biker:

Fifteen REAL reasons to date a woman mountain biker

Glad I'm not the only one who thought that article was silly. We're much better than that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

FTW. 
New poster: Hi and welcome!!!


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

imoir said:


> I just wrote about this and easily came up with 15 reasons to date a woman mountain biker:
> 
> Fifteen REAL reasons to date a woman mountain biker
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who thought that article was silly. We're much better than that.


Right on!!! THAT'S how it should have been written 

Adding your blog to my blogroll - thanks!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

stacers said:


> Right on!!! THAT'S how it should have been written
> 
> Adding your blog to my blogroll - thanks!


Ditto - stick this blog on the blog thread . I still think we need to make a sticky of these blogs...

Great read and welcome!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you imoir for a fun and true article. I shared the article on fb... the response I got from the guys has been a big hit and agreement

ie :"Lucky for me all these points are true with..."
"I married one and a downhiller no less"
"Very good reasons"


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

imoir said:


> I just wrote about this and easily came up with 15 reasons to date a woman mountain biker:
> 
> Fifteen REAL reasons to date a woman mountain biker
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who thought that article was silly. We're much better than that.


Yes, MUCH better. I was just coming here to post the link to your blog. Great job.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh yes, that's much better!

gabrielle


----------

